# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt



## Painkiller (13. August 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Moin Community 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Website von Gameswelt.de war heute zu lesen, das die Entwickler von *GSC Game World* offiziell die Entwicklung von *STALKER 2* bekannt gegeben haben.

Hier ein Auszug des Interviews:   



> "Nachdem die Verkaufszahlen der Serie weltweit die  Vier-Millionen-Marke überschritten haben, hatten wir keinen Zweifel  mehr, ein neues, großes Spiel im *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.*-Universum  zu erschaffen", so Sergiy Grygorovych, CEO von GSC Game World. "Das  wird das nächste, große Kapitel des megapopulären Spiels, das die  Spieler von uns erwarten."


Das Spiel soll *2012* sowohl für *PC *als auch für *Konsolen *erscheinen...
Über die Handlung oder die Grafikengine liegen bis jetzt keine Informationen vor...




MFG
Pain


Quelle:
GSC Game World - Official Site
News: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 - Offizieller zweiter Teil angekündigt - PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360​


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Das sind ja mal gute News, zudem ich mir 2012 eine neue Graka zulegen möchte. 

Hoffentlich verschwinden die grässlichen Boden- und Umgebungs-Texturen der Landschaften.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Habt ihr mal versucht, den Namen von ihm auszusprechen 

 S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ist cool  Nur die Grafik muss besser werden.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

hui na da freu ich mich...meine hardware bestimmt nicht


----------



## Rocksteak (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was die für ne Story (und vielleicht auch neue Szene?) aus dem Hut zaubern. Auf mich wirkt das Tschernobyl-Szenario langsam ausgelutscht...

EDIT: Hoffentlich wird das Spiel nicht für Konsolen programmiert und für PC umgeschrieben sondern andersrum :/


----------



## Low (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Als sie die Engine gecodet haben hatten die alle 2Liter Wodka drin 
Hoffe das sie jetzt nuechtern sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> EDIT: Hoffentlich wird das Spiel nicht für Konsolen programmiert und für PC umgeschrieben sondern andersrum :/


 
Du kannst darauf wetten, dass das Spiel auf der Xbox entwickelt wird.
Selbst Crytek macht das mit Crysis 2 so.


----------



## Martin inside (13. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Wuuhuuu! Endlich. Was die Grafik betrifft: Angeblich wollte man ja die Cryengine 3 kaufen. Was die Story betrifft: nach den Vorkommnissen in Cop kann es nur mehr darum gehen, die Zone zu vernichten oder so, immerhin haben die dank Strelok gechekt, das dass ganze ur der Schwindel ist...

But whatever- I'm still waiting...


----------



## Wincenty (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



Low schrieb:


> Als sie die Engine gecodet haben hatten die alle 2Liter Wodka drin
> Hoffe das sie jetzt nuechtern sind.



2L für Leute aus dem Osten ist nix, wir verkrafften mehr
Scherz beiseite

Ich hoffe dass das Spiel für PC programmiert wird und 1 Jahr später als Ultimate-Ugly-Edition für Konsolen-Loser kommt aber davor richtig hypen
Sie sollten versuchen die Texturen besser zu machen und vor allem die Weitsicht verbessern, mich nervts bei CoP nach 30m nix zu sehen und ein Schritt vor und es ploppen Büsche aus dem Nirgendwo

aber ansonsten ist die Serie (hab nur CoP) GEIL bin froh die SE mit dem Manana, Feuerzeug und Aufstecker gekauft zu haben das Geld wars wert


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Stalker 2? Hoffen wir ma, es wird nicht so unausgegoren wie No.1 und der Rest. Gab wenig Spiele auf die ich mich nach den ganzen Vorberichten so gefreut hatte und von welchen ich im Endeffekt dann kompletto enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## Rollora (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



Low schrieb:


> Als sie die Engine gecodet haben hatten die alle 2Liter Wodka drin
> Hoffe das sie jetzt nuechtern sind.


Ein Vorteil der Multiplattformentwicklung ist, dass die Spiele auf Konsolen viel mehr getestet werden (müssen) sonst bekommen sie von Sony oder Microsoft keine Freigabe -> Ergo kann man mit weniger Bugs rechnen.
Ich hoffe auf einen großen Grafik und Atmosphäresprung und einfach mehr "Freiheits" gefühl. Auch, dass es nicht wieder an Kinderkrankheiten usw scheitert. 2012 glaub ich noch nicht mal, ich sag noch mindestens 1 Jahr dazu, das passt bis dorthin hält mein i7 schon noch und auch die Graka und dann kauf ich mir halt ein neues Sys, sollte das Spiel gut werden (außer es ist gut portiert und läuft eh auf alten Systemen auch perfekt  )


----------



## Freestyler808 (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst darauf wetten, dass das Spiel auf der Xbox entwickelt wird.
> Selbst Crytek macht das mit Crysis 2 so.



sorry aber so ein Müll


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

G.E.I.L.
Mal wieder was neues aus der zone.


----------



## Bu11et (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Jau, darauf hab ich schon so lange gewartet . Wobei jetzt auch noch 2 Järchen drauf kommen . Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich lohnen wird. Hofe es gibt wieder eine Colector Edition . 
Was auch nicht schlecht wäre, wenn man sih evtl. an die Handlung aus einen der Romane halten würde. habe bald das letzte durchgelessen und fand alle Teile sehr gut gelungen. Besonders die ersten drei .


----------



## maGic (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

und soll auch endlich mehrkernprozzi seriemäßig unterstützen.

sonst keine Sinn mit Konsolen (schon mehrkern)


----------



## Elvis3000 (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> sorry aber so ein Müll


die cryengine ist schon an die consolen angelehnt.......was dort nicht funktioniert fliegt raus.o-ton cevat yerli


----------



## Naennon (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Multiplattform = FAIL


----------



## mephimephi (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



Naennon schrieb:


> Multiplattform = FAIL



so ein quatsch, verallgemeinern ist sowas von überholt, wie dein Kommentar, lern mal unterschiede zu erkennen.
*
*


----------



## HomeboyST (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



mephimephi schrieb:


> so ein quatsch, verallgemeinern ist sowas von überholt, wie dein Kommentar, lern mal unterschiede zu erkennen.



Dann kannst du mir ja bestimmt auch erklären wie man solche Welten von STALKER in die Konsole bringen soll ?

Multiplattform ist hat einfach Schrott. 

Bestes Beispiel. Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2. Und bald auch Battlefield 3.

Du kannst nicht riesige Maps, viele NPS´s usw. auf der Konsole darstellen.
Das MUSS beschnitten werden. 

Der PC gamer hat wieder das Nachsehen, da diese Plattform beschnitten wird. Ist bei allen Multicore Titeln so. 

Nebenbei frage ich mich eh wie man Spiele wie STALKER, BC2, BF3, COD usw. auf ner Konsole zocken kann... 

Scheiß Steuerung, Pixelbrei und durch dieses Autoaim auch noch selbst verarsche. 

Also ich werde selber kaum Multiplattform Spiele kaufen. Diesen Mist mache ich nicht mehr mit. 

Shooter = PC
Fifa, NFS, NHL usw. =  Konsole

Meine Meinung.


----------



## mephimephi (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

ein Wort : Zonen
warte es halt erstmal ab , bis 2012 kann viel passiert sein.


----------



## Potman (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

ich hätte schon das perfekte szenario für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 .... Waldbrand in der Zone , sind ja noch 1,5jahre zeit bis zum release (wenn 2012 überhaupt... man erinnere sich an Stalker SOC  )


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Mal schauen was kommt...

Solange ich keine Screenshots von dem Game hab, kann ich zum Thema PC vs. Konsolen nix sagen...

Ich denk mal, vor Mitte 2011 wirds auch nix brauchbares an Videos & Screens geben....


----------



## Xrais (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Geilo , also ich freue mich das es auch für Konsolen kommt ,hoffe aber das es weiterhin so openworld mässig bleibt 
Die Atmo wird bestimmt auch wieder klasse wie in jedem S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## Freestyler808 (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

BF3 gibts nur fürn PC ^^
mal genauer informieren


----------



## HomeboyST (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> BF3 gibts nur fürn PC ^^
> mal genauer informieren



Junge, Dice hat schon längst zugegeben das es ein Multiplattform Titel wird. 

Weshalb sollten sonst die Käufer von Moha der X-Box und PS3 auch am Betatest von BF3 teilnehmen können ? 


Also nicht dummes Zeug hier labern...  dafür lieber genauer informieren


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Soweit ich weiss ist es noch nicht 100% sicher, dass Stalker 2 auch für Konsole erscheint. Die Annahme dass es so ist basiert auf Indizien. 

Bei Battlefield 3 wird sicher ne extra Konsolen-Version kommen. Für Battlefield 2 gibts auch eine:

Battlefield 2: Modern Combat: Playstation 2: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Es geht wieder in die Zone.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Aber leider erst 2012....


----------



## zulu1024 (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

WAS 2012?? ODER NOCH LÄNGER? WAAARUUM?!?! Ich lass mich einfrieren 

Ich hoffe auch das es keine Multiplattform Wurst wird und es nur ein Gerücht ist. Zumal bei 4 Millionen verkauften Einheiten der Serie reicht es doch dicke aus es nur für PC zu produzieren


----------



## HAWX (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht, den Namen von ihm auszusprechen
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ist cool  Nur die Grafik muss besser werden.




Wieso? Wird etwa so ausgesprochen Sehrgey Grügorowitsch


----------



## mistamagma (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

juhuuu Es kommt doch 

ich bin so froh^^
aber leider erst 2012 -.-


----------



## Whoosaa (14. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Affentittenobermegageil.  Freue mich.


----------



## euklein (15. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Das habe ich auf einer russischen Seite gelesen, ob das stimmt weiß ich natürlich nicht (Entschuldigung für online-Übersetzung): 

Das Sujet wendet im Jahr bis zu den Ereignissen des ersten Spieles; Stalkern an der Spitze mit dem Schützen, der nach bekannt ist sind "die Schatten Tschernobylja", ins Zentrum der Zone der Entfremdung zum ersten Mal durchgedrungen und haben die Katastrophe, den ersten Auswurf provoziert.
Zwischen den Gruppierungen сталкеров hat der grausame Krieg für den Zugang auf die Schlüsselpunkte angefangen, und dem Spieler ist es vorgeschlagen, in ihr die bestimmende Rolle zu spielen. Es ist, natürlich möglich, wie auch früher wird, sich mit der freien Forschung der Umwelt zu beschäftigen, jedoch bis zum Finale es nicht hinführen - man muss sich immerhin an einen acht Fraktionen anschließen und, beginnen, nach der dortigen Hierarchie zu klettern, den Zugang auf die immer mehr wichtigen Missionen bekommend. Unter anderem braucht man, auf die wütenden Stürme und die übrigen Unterhaltungen "die Wand auf die Wand" zu warten.
Die Spielwelt Clear Sky ungefähr auf 50 % besteht aus den bekannten uns schon Ortungen (obwohl sie aussehen können anders) und 50 % ganz neu, zum Beispiel, der Rote Wald, Limansk, des unterirdischen Gewölbes des Pripjat. Absolut genau werden die neuen Monster, aber bis es, welche berichtet wird. Der Nacharbeit wird sich die Animation unterziehen, Physik und das Interface, сталкерский коммуникатор, sowie AI aufnehmend (wird zum ausgearbeiteten Simulieren des Lebens das Simulieren des Krieges ergänzt werden, werden außerdem NPC lernen, die Granatäpfel zu benutzen, und die dynamischen Hindernisse umzugehen - ermöglicht letzt, den Transport zu ergänzen).


----------



## Painkiller (15. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Hast du einen Link zu der Seite?


----------



## euklein (15. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Oh, habe ich gerade bemerkt, dass die Quelle schon ein Paar Jahre alt ist. Daher, was ich oben geschrieben hatte, alles Quatsch. 

Ôîðóìû / S.T.A.L.K.E.R. / (X) "Stalker 2" ïðîäîëæåíèå ñëåäóåò!!!


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Naja, mal sehen. Ich denke mal das wir frühestens zur GamesCom 2011 die ersten Bilder oder Videos erwarten dürfen.


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   offiziell angekündigt*

Juhuuuuu, endlich wieder Wohnung abschließen, Do-not-disturb Schild für den Postboten rauslegen und 5 Tage seiner kostbaren Freizeit am PC verbringen. Und dem Pizza-Mann muss ich auch noch dne Wohnugsschlüssel geben  
Hoffe auf bessere Boden- und Umgebungstexturen. Die Waffen sahen ja seit CS gut aus und die Beleuchtung kann sich auch sehen lassen. 
Das SSAO rockt einfach  

@euklein: Das bezieht sich wohl auf Clear Sky  

mfg


----------

